# Your opinion on Cinesamples CORE ?



## G.E. (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm a little frustrated because I just missed the 20% discount period, but I just earned some extra cash and I'm considering getting the Cinesamples CORE bundle since I've been thinking about it for a long time.I still have the student discount option though.
I like what I've seen in youtube overviews and such(I've also read the manuals) but I'm interested in hearing some other honest user opinions.

If you own any of the core libraries(not necessarily all of them) please let me know what you think about them? Are they in the same league as other libraries?
One thing I'm concerned about is the ambient noise which some people reported,especially in Cinewinds.Is it noticeable in a mix ? Or did they fix that ?

Anything you can tell me would be much appreciated.


----------



## mark812 (Mar 22, 2014)

CineBrass and CinePerc are great, CineStrings and CineWinds are ok but not as good as brass and percussion in my opinion.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 22, 2014)

mark812 @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> CineBrass and CinePerc are great, CineStrings and CineWinds are ok but not as good as brass and percussion in my opinion.



I agree with mark812 Cinebrass and Cineperc Core are great libraries . Cinewinds are good too , and yes , there is only some noise on certain instruments , not all , mainly the piccolo . Cinestrings so far is hit or miss for me. The violas and bass are quite nice though. 

I spent all day yesterday setting up two full Cinesamples templates in Cubase 7, quickly learning that my system cannot handle a split patch setup. :oops: I went with the articulation patches and it runs much better now. I'll be playing around with it more this week to get a better feel for all the patches throughout all the libraries . Setting up a template familiarizes you with the patches and their articulations very quickly. Of all the libraries , Cinestrings is probably the hardest on resources of all their libraries that I own. 

My suggested option would be to go with Cineperc Core , Cinebrass Core + Cinewinds Core Bundle, and maybe Audiobro Lass or Cinematic Strings for your string section. This would only be $100 more than your planned budget of $1299 for the Core bundle. Lass I believe is lighter on resources than Cinematic Strings 2 and both priced around$400 (Cinematic Strings 2 is on sale until tomorrow :cry: ).****Maybe a LASS user can chime in on the resource usage of LASS Lite 2.

By the way , Do you have Kontakt 5 and a DAW yet?


----------



## kclements (Mar 22, 2014)

I must say I'm not a fan of Cinebrass. I know friends who have good luck with it, me, not so much. We just don't get along. I have both Core and Pro

Love Hollywood winds. But I won't be spending any more money with Cinesamples. Again, this is just my opinion and I know people who do well with them. But I would look at Samplemodeling or Spitfire audio for brass. 

Cheers
kc


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 22, 2014)

Yesterday I finally put CineStrings into my template. Think it sounded excellent - you gotta turn on HQ under the hood though to stop the glitches though, and I've added my own tail. Both CineBrass and CinePerc core and pro are ace.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 22, 2014)

Guy: are you able to post some tune of yours using cinesamples? Anything softer than epic? :? I know your music a little bit and that would give me more insight than a Daniel James "We´ll club you down" walkthrough (sorry Daniel :lol: love your walkthroughs, really...)


----------



## G.E. (Mar 22, 2014)

I have LASS and I never use it anymore.I think it was the only time I've experienced what they call buyer's remorse :lol:
The tone is too raw for my taste(even with their stage color features) Though I keep hoping the day will come when I will need it for something.

And yes,of course I have kontakt 5 and a DAW.



> you gotta turn on HQ under the hood though to stop the glitches though



Guy, can you please go into details? I'm not quite sure what you're talking about.
The strings are actually what interest me the most since they will be the heart of my template.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 22, 2014)

I am not as fond of Cinestrings (yet) as others might be, but have gotten a lot of 'mileage' out of Cinebrass. What I've found with Cinebrass is the same as with many other libraries....sometimes it works well blended with libraries from other developers and sometimes it doesn't. And whether it gets used or not depends on the composition and the other instruments involved. I can't comment on Cinewinds because I use another developer's woodwind library most of the time.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 22, 2014)

G.E. @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> I'm a little frustrated because I just missed the 20% discount period, but I just earned some extra cash and I'm considering getting the Cinesamples CORE bundle since I've been thinking about it for a long time.I still have the student discount option though.
> I like what I've seen in youtube overviews and such(I've also read the manuals) but I'm interested in hearing some other honest user opinions.
> 
> If you own any of the core libraries(not necessarily all of them) please let me know what you think about them? Are they in the same league as other libraries?
> ...



Hard decision...what to do with your money. CineSamples is cool. CinePerc Core is for sure awesome, as Guy said! They have been awesome since the beginning with Voxos. You won't be dissatisfied with any CineSamples library that you buy. After the praise, I have to say hmmmm, strings? If you can only buy one, I'd buy Berlin strings, if you can afford it. They have the most playable, realistic sound going today. Tomorrow, someone else will top OT. What a frustrating business we are in, trying to avoid live orchestra recording. ☺


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 22, 2014)

Sid Francis @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> Guy: are you able to post some tune of yours using cinesamples?



I don't have anything at the moment - I'll see how this week goes. I'm hoping to try a piece with the new (still work in progress) template including CineStrings. If not this week then next.


----------



## G.E. (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not really interested in Berlin strings or any other string library at the moment because I already got it covered with Sable and Mural.

The main attraction with Cinesamples is the Sony scoring stage and the ability to eventually build a full Sony template.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 22, 2014)

The Sony scoring stage sounds good, but nothing "magical" about it. Brass wise Hollywood brass would be a better choice (imo). Cinestrings is a good value. Hopefully we'll see a "pro". Cineperc looks very interesting. Though I have SF Redux, I'll probably still buy the Core/Pro bundle. It seem very complete and well thought out.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 22, 2014)

G.E. @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> I'm not really interested in Berlin strings or any other string library at the moment because I already got it covered with Sable and Mural.
> 
> The main attraction with Cinesamples is the Sony scoring stage and the ability to eventually build a full Sony template.



I don't quite get the logic there - you are happy with Spitfire strings, but you want to get a template from a different stage? :? 

FWIW, I think there's quite a difference in terms of ambiance between CineBrass, CinePerc and CineStrings. The latter is driest by some way, especially the longs / legato. I need to add quite a lot of tail to make it match with other stuff. However, I'm certainly not complaining - I think it was a smart move to keep the legato in check.

I guess there are two philosophies to building a template - pick one developer and stage to keep things as sonically pure as possible, or assemble the best libraries and make them sound as close to each other as possible. I'll happily confess I'm in the latter camp - I'll throw in anything from anywhere if it sounds good, and EQ / ER / Tail gets me close enough for matching. But I'm definitely not a purist...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 22, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> G.E. @ Sat Mar 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really interested in Berlin strings or any other string library at the moment because I already got it covered with Sable and Mural.
> ...



Neither am I a purist Guy. But, as an engineer, here is what I see the problem with picking libraries recorded in the same room. No way is merging tracks recorded in the same room the same as scoring for the orchestra and recording them all at once there. The multi-reflections from the reverb sometimes drive me nuts when I do that. It is better to have dry, in my opinion and process them through one reverb. The VSL philosophy works still today, IMHO. 

What I was saying about Berlin strings had nothing to do with what room they were recorded in (Teledex). I use the dry sounds and mix them with VSL dimension brass and out them all through one instance of B2. Nothing will replace a real orchestra in Teledex or Sony Studios or Air. The main thing is not even that. The main thing is are you having fun creating music? If yes, then if you are recording it live in your bathroom, that fun will come across.

Good message though, Guy. You are a wise human.


----------



## G.E. (Mar 22, 2014)

> I don't quite get the logic there - you are happy with Spitfire strings, but you want to get a template from a different stage?



It doesn't hurt to have a second brush at your disposal right ? I don't mind adding some tail to the strings if necessary because they still have the sound of the room no matter what.
I'm a purist ,not proud though :lol:

By the way,you haven't explained what glitches you were talking about in Cinestrings.


----------



## mark812 (Mar 22, 2014)

G.E. @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> > I don't quite get the logic there - you are happy with Spitfire strings, but you want to get a template from a different stage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost 2 hours, enjoy watching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLs6oC9yj_M

It sounds a bit like LASS, though I must say I prefer LASS's sound and features. CineStrings sound a bit thin to my ears compared to Cinematic Strings, Mural and Hollywood Strings. It was recorded on a scoring stage after all. So if you aren't satisfied with LASS, chances are you won't love CStrings either.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 22, 2014)

I think this is what Guy is referring to with the glitchiness in the smoothness of vibrato control. If you turn on the HQ mode , vibrato is much smoother. There are a few pages in the manual that describe how to change these under the hood settings.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 22, 2014)

paulmatthew @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> I think this is what Guy is referring to with the glitchiness in the smoothness of vibrato control. If you turn on the HQ mode , vibrato is much smoother. There are a few pages in the manual that describe how to change these under the hood settings.



Yes - and I had notes dropping out and hanging on my first tests. All that went away with HQ mode on. Personally I think they should have had it on as the default, then if you get other issues turn it off.

I agree it is a bit LASS-ish tonally - it's bright, but not has harsh as the default LASS. I run LASS with the Batman color, which works great. Not harsh, if anything its slightly muted but a nice warm tone to my ears. CineStrings is brighter by comparison.

I worked out a very simple little trick today on CS that would work for any library. I've added a few duplicate instrument tracks with the midi set to + or - 12 semitones, so they become doubling tracks in octaves (eg V1 and V2 +12 or Celli +12 and Basses). A neat timesaver with no extra resources.


----------



## Chris Lollis (Mar 23, 2014)

That's a great idea Guy!! Why did I never think not that?!?! 
Sounds like a nice way to get some quick octaves and thicken up a few parts.. I love it! Going into LASS now to set it up..

And on the other note, I personally love Cinebrass Core, I have both Core and Pro and find myself defaulting to Core quite often. I do have to ride the modwheel to get convincing results but there again, I'm doing that on almost all dynamics in any library I'm using anyway. I don't have Cubase with their awesome expression maps so in Studio One I "try" to get as realistic and convincing of a performance as I can in a pass. Just me though.
Don't know about the Core bundle, but I can highly recommend Cinebrass Core!!


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 23, 2014)

I could try CSC in a studio I've been and I think they sound a bit "sharp" in comparison to Spitfire products which I know very well.

But this is just a first impression and you can use the EQ if you need more warmth.

In my opinion the "hairpin"-extra is the best feature. Sampled dynamics from pp to ff .
That is really great.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 23, 2014)

Chris Lollis @ Sun Mar 23 said:


> That's a great idea Guy!! Why did I never think not that?!?!



Well it's only taken me 6 years to think of it....


----------



## Chris Lollis (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha, well I can definately say, I'm glad to have you thinking for me Guy lol


----------



## G.E. (Mar 23, 2014)

Is anyone using Adagio strings in combination with Cinebrass/winds/perc ? How well do they blend together


----------



## Chris Lollis (Mar 23, 2014)

Not yet but I plan to!! Ill let you know how it sits in the mix once I do.


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 23, 2014)

What I personally find a little bit disappointing is the lack of demos combining all Sony Scoring Stage sample libs. I've recently asked cinesamples if there are any demos showing how their cinesymphony sounds and there's just one single demo available combining all the cine- range. However I love my cinebrass core and looking forward to purchasing pro as well.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 24, 2014)

For Sid Francis (and almost, R Cato, almost...) if nobody else - here's a short mostly CineSamples piece (first time out with the new template and CineStrings).

https://app.box.com/s/atdx4oau4i1cb9thoia8

It's CineStrings Core, CineBrass Core and Pro, CinePerc Core and Pro. Other stuff is:

Harp - EWQL SO
Woodwinds - VSL SE
Piano - Soundiron Emotional Piano
Bass Drum pullis - HZ01

I've added a little tail to some of the CS instruments, but no EQ - it's pretty much all default main mix.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Mar 24, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> FWIW, I think there's quite a difference in terms of ambiance between CineBrass, CinePerc and CineStrings. The latter is driest by some way, especially the longs / legato. I need to add quite a lot of tail to make it match with other stuff.



This is definitely true and I've asked Cinesamples support about this. While the shorts have the room tails, the longs/legato do not. They cut off very abruptly. I think they said they were going to add a setting for this.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you Guy...the kind of music I wanted to hear. And like always the sound of CS doesn´t appeal to me. A bit harsh and gritty. I could live with it, if I had no other lib, but...I have! :D


----------



## Jem7 (Mar 24, 2014)

I love Cinebrass it's my go to library. Not liking the 1.5 update because they reduced dynamic range with modwheel. You need extra CC11. But I love the sound. Cinestrings is absolutely beautiful too. Just needs a little bit eq.


----------



## G.E. (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the demo, Guy.It indeed sounds a bit harsh, similar to LASS.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 24, 2014)

G.E. @ Mon Mar 24 said:


> Thanks for the demo, Guy.It indeed sounds a bit harsh, similar to LASS.



I remember my first thought when firing it up was "oh - similar to LASS". But working with it, the differences are quite marked - especially since I now have LASS set to the BatMan profile.

As I have them currently, CineStrings is considerably brighter. If I change nothing, I'd use LASS for the more mellow parts (and of course LS if it needs to be really buttery, which is just divine). But the shorts are VERY different - there's a lot of graunch and space in the CS shorts (though they still need some tail). By contrast, LASS is fairly muted, but they are super-precise.

So there wouldn't be too much trouble in integrating the two in one project really. I'll probably take a little edge off the violins (especially V1), but not too much cos it's nice to be able to cut through if you need it to.

I should also say that there is a fair bit of clonking and shuffling noises, they don't bother me too much most of the time cos that's what real players do, but if its a repetitive or super-exposed part it can be an issue.

I didn't get any hanging notes or other gremlins btw, though my +/- octave patches don't work so well cos you need to turn off automation on one track or the other otherwise they fight.

In summary - LASS will stay as my go to cos of the divisi and precision, but I think I'll be turning to CS if I need a big soaring line that needs to cut through and - especially - if I need some big beefy low short artics. The track above - The Wait @40s I think is a fairly good demo of the full, punchy sound you get with those cellos and bass shorts.


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 24, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Mon Mar 24 said:


> For Sid Francis (and almost, R Cato, almost...) if nobody else - here's a short mostly CineSamples piece (first time out with the new template and CineStrings).
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/atdx4oau4i1cb9thoia8
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Guy. For that particular track I also find the sound a bit too harsh, but for the strings that's what I am in need of. The shorts in CS2 are just a bit too soft for my taste. 
I am still not sure though whether it's true that having a Sony template really gives you that magic of an orchestra playing in the same room. In my opinion Spitfire libraries really excel in that discipline. But again I unfortunately haven't heard enough demos to really allow myself expressing an opinion about the cinesymphony.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 25, 2014)

So in the interests of exploration, I've done several versions of The Wait to compare different libraries, and CineStrings with a little EQ to take the edge off.

ORIGINAL (CINESTRINGS FLAT) - https://app.box.com/s/atdx4oau4i1cb9thoia8

CINESTRINGS EQ - https://app.box.com/s/p1s80ku9gsjyspfhrvib

LASS (no divisi, some mixed in FC) - https://app.box.com/s/o8f7a914cgebjgbuv86i

LASS LS (sordino on V1 V2 Va) - https://app.box.com/s/jgyssel2zmca6smkgk0v

SABLE (original legato patches) - https://app.box.com/s/28kvo7lzeosq50bi4f2o

(Incidentally, the violins first part is nv until around 15s for all libraries)

Each time I switched libraries, I spent a little time tweaking to adjust for the different feel. In general the library I tweaked the most by some way was Sable, yet I'm sure you can still hear lots of bumps in the opening legato line in particular. BUT - the important disclaimer is that this is the original legato patches, and I'm waiting to put the upcoming integrated update into the template.

For me, actually I think CineStrings EQ sounds best on this piece. Part of that no doubt is because I wrote it using that library, and I was writing in that knowledge - no divisi parts and the ebb and flow to suit its range. Its not a sordino piece I think, that sounds, well, too muted (funny that) and Sable sounds too small (again, what a surprise). CS with the edge taken off it feels closest to the other instruments in the piece tonally I think, the shorts have that great crunch which drives the mid section and ending, and it's pretty smooth in terms of transitions. But another piece would suit another library better.


----------



## handz (Mar 25, 2014)

"The Sony scoring stage sounds good, but nothing "magical" about it. Brass wise Hollywood brass would be a better choice (imo). Cinestrings is a good value. Hopefully we'll see a "pro". Cineperc looks very interesting. Though I have SF Redux, I'll probably still buy the Core/Pro bundle. It seem very complete and well thought out."

What? Cinebrass is spot on for that classical Williams Adventure / bombastic brass sound. But Cinestrings are for sure not best sounding strings there from what I heard. Too bright. 

Cineperc looks nice. Im not very happy with Spitfire percussions, overrated a bit, good old True Strike suits me much better in many cases.


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 25, 2014)

handz @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> Im not very happy with Spitfire percussions, overrated a bit, good old True Strike suits me much better in many cases.



Hi Jan,

I thought I'd check to see if you were definitely on the latest version, but I can't find a purchase under your name in our webshop.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 25, 2014)

handz @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> What? Cinebrass is spot on for that classical Williams Adventure / bombastic brass sound. But Cinestrings are for sure not best sounding strings there from what I heard. Too bright.
> 
> Cineperc looks nice. Im not very happy with Spitfire percussions, overrated a bit, good old True Strike suits me much better in many cases.


Didn't mean that CineBrass wasn't good (I have just Pro). It does sound big, but the arts in HB are more complete, & better musically thought-out (imo) for brass.

As for the Perc; I'll be getting the Core/Pro bundle (maybe on an upcoming Easter Sale, hint, hint). For me SF Redux is in another league compared to True Strike, which after buying SF, I took out of my template. Must say thought the latest TS update, adding multi-mic features, does make it better. But Perc from Air Studios is just so good imo. The CinePerc stuff seems very complete (10 different snares!!). And it's nice to have multiple choices for all libs.


----------



## G.E. (Mar 25, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> So in the interests of exploration, I've done several versions of The Wait to compare different libraries, and CineStrings with a little EQ to take the edge off.
> 
> ORIGINAL (CINESTRINGS FLAT) - https://app.box.com/s/atdx4oau4i1cb9thoia8
> 
> ...



Thanks again ! Very helpful. To me, it sounds like it's even harsher than LASS in your demo, which is weird because I didn't get that impression from Daniel James's video for some reason.Maybe it's because he likes to use a lot of reverb.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 25, 2014)

G.E. @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> Thanks again ! Very helpful. To me, it sounds like it's even harsher than LASS in your demo, which is weird because I didn't get that impression from Daniel James's video for some reason.Maybe it's because he likes to use a lot of reverb.



Don't forget that the LASS I used was with the BatMan profile which is much less HF, so it's not like for like between LASS and CS in a raw state.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 25, 2014)

Honestly I liked the LASS sound much, much better. Really anybody who says LASS sounds harsh even after hearing all those color profiles and comparing against competing libraries needs to get their ears checked. Thanks for posting those demos Guy! One thing that interests me is the fact that the different libraries have vastly different dynamics. LASS, for example, almost sounds like the modwheel isn't being used at all. It's very flat. CineStrings has almost too much in the way of dynamics, especially with repeated notes where the repeat has a huge swell to the point that it sounds unnatural. Then Sable is kind of all over the place. Did you use essentially the same midi data for all of these or were there many dynamic tweaks? I see you did some tweaking but I can't see how anything but very dramatic alterations would get such a different response from the libraries unless they really are so different from one another.

I do enjoy the legato of CineStrings, but the sound is way too rosin-y even for this LASS user.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm getting EXCELLENT results with CineBrass Core+Pro. I have HB Gold as well, and the only patch I use from that is a few of the 6 & 2 HN patches, and 99% of that is just the 6HN Legato patch. And that is just a preference, because the 6HN ens. and 12 HN legato in CB both sound great. Hell, I still use the v1.0 solo horn from Core every so often because it is just perfect for those mellow moments with the old legato scripting. If you're not getting decent results with CineBrass it's user error, no doubt. I can't speak for the other CORE libraries as I don't have them.


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 26, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> handz @ Tue Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Im not very happy with Spitfire percussions, overrated a bit, good old True Strike suits me much better in many cases.
> ...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 26, 2014)

Casiquire @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> Honestly I liked the LASS sound much, much better. Really anybody who says LASS sounds harsh even after hearing all those color profiles and comparing against competing libraries needs to get their ears checked. Thanks for posting those demos Guy! One thing that interests me is the fact that the different libraries have vastly different dynamics. LASS, for example, almost sounds like the modwheel isn't being used at all. It's very flat. CineStrings has almost too much in the way of dynamics, especially with repeated notes where the repeat has a huge swell to the point that it sounds unnatural. Then Sable is kind of all over the place. Did you use essentially the same midi data for all of these or were there many dynamic tweaks? I see you did some tweaking but I can't see how anything but very dramatic alterations would get such a different response from the libraries unless they really are so different from one another.
> 
> I do enjoy the legato of CineStrings, but the sound is way too rosin-y even for this LASS user.



I agree that LASS doesn't sound at all harsh with the color profiles, which are now in every different release. It's sort of turned into a myth.

You can bet that some of the issues you mention with dynamics etc are user error. What I did was first compose with CineStrings then copy the mid tracks (with data) to each successive library and then spend time with them adjusting the dyanmics and timing etc to what felt natural for the library. This is a pretty subjective and in my case probably a little rushed process. Also in the case of CineStrings, I've turned up the dynamic curve compared to out of the box - its an under the hood tweak (a common complaint with CineSamples stuff is that the variation in level between dynamics is too small, but you can set it pretty much how you like it).

I'm just listening afresh to each now with fresh ears. The CineStrings EQ version sounds pretty much how I want it - tonally it matches the other libs very well, and the dyanmics feel right. There's this slightly tricksy device at the end of the piece as all the other instruments fade away leaving just basses and cellos which increasingly hit the root note harder and harder, if that sounds odd it's a composition flaw not a library one!

So in a sense, from my perspective the CineStrings versions are definitive in terms of phrasing etc, that's what I originally composed (and we all know that inevitably we compose at least to some extent to the library and not purely out of our heads). The EQ tweak also feels about right - just some edge off but still bright.

LASS also sounds pretty good but perhaps its just a shade too muted compared to the other instrumentation. This little exercise has made me think about going back to Stage and Color in LASS and dialing a little direct into the BatMan profile actually, just to brighten it 20%. The shorts are precise but less rumphy, and that'll be a matter of taste really. In this piece I love the rumphs in the low intruments, but sometimes the violins and violas can sound too angular perhaps. One of the advantages of bringing CineStrings upper mid and extreme HF down a little and dialing some direct back into LASS is that the two will become more similar, so I should be able to interchange articulations fairly easily. I think perhaps a tad more air round it too. As for dynamics, I assure you they're there but I think I'm not moving CC1 much above 80 (away from base so can't check).

LASS LS is plain wrong for this piece. I love it dearly - oh lord the auto divisi on LS sounds divine - but not for The Wait.

Sable again is wrong for the piece. But in addition to section size not matching, it's the one where I just couldn't get it to sound natual full stop. I was trying the different legato types to even things out, I found that turning the speed up helped a lot, but the notes never really joined up - I'd get these wild jumps. I will confess though that I'm still on that first version - I was only aware SF updated the patches in December, at which point the YouTube video was up for the coming update scheduled to be in Jan, so I figured I couldn't be bothered to change all my keyswitches for a version that might only last me a couple of weeks. Doh! I'll be very keen to try the new version when its out though. Love the tone and the range of artics is an embarrassment of riches.

The idea of a perfect library is a myth of course. Berlin looks and sounds astonishing, but I've read a good deal of feedback here with issues. I think everything will. LASS comes closer than any other I think to being perfect, but for some that will be a ludicrous statement as it appears they don't like the tone and no amount of color profiling will change that. I don't have those issues, and the consistency of legato transitions, velocity curves and customisation is, in my view, still unparallelled.

I went into this test genuinely thinking "you know, I don't know why I bought CineStrings really", but the results surprised me. Although there's a myraid of clonks and noises off (actually in Sable I heard a bunch of people chatting in the corner once!) the overal dyamnics and smoothness of the legato were very impressive. It'll be where I turn to for the RUMPH for sure, and if I need those strings to soar again I'll be breaking it out.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 26, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Wed Mar 26 said:


> > Hi Jan,
> >
> > I thought I'd check to see if you were definitely on the latest version, but I can't find a purchase under your name in our webshop.
> >
> > ...



Brutal. :lol:


----------



## handz (Mar 26, 2014)

Is this a new level of developer arrogance or what? 

Did I said I own it? I had a chance to play with it, sounds did not amazed me. Cymbals, Piatti and gongs especially sounded weak in comparison to older libs I own. Cineperc sounds better IMO. 

I do not use my real name here, do you scan all users of this forum like this? Privacy first I see...


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 26, 2014)

handz @ 26th March 2014 said:


> Did I said I own it? I had a chance to play with it, sounds did not amazed me.





handz @ 25th March 2014 said:


> Though I have SF Redux, I'll probably still buy the Core/Pro bundle. It seem very complete and well thought out."


----------



## handz (Mar 26, 2014)

EwigWanderer @ Wed Mar 26 said:


> handz @ 26th March 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I said I own it? I had a chance to play with it, sounds did not amazed me.
> ...




Are you serious? 

you did not saw I was citating other user? my full post started with quotation mark.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 26, 2014)

handz @ 26th March 2014 said:


> EwigWanderer @ Wed Mar 26 said:
> 
> 
> > handz @ 26th March 2014 said:
> ...



Damn..my bad..sorry! :oops: I should not read these forums from a tiny phone screen..


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 26, 2014)

handz @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> Cineperc looks nice. Im not very happy with Spitfire percussions, overrated a bit, good old True Strike suits me much better in many cases.



Ok so you're not happy with it, although you don't own it. (o)

May I ask why? Wanted to buy SF Perc Redux, so I am eager to hear the reason.


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad you are advising on a library you don't own, but that you've "had a chance to play with" and are "not happy with".

:roll:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 26, 2014)

Surely its fair enough that if you've played with a library you don't own and you didn't care for it you might say so?

There's not many drawbacks to a living library - I'd take a living library over a dead one any day - but perhaps this is one of them. If you try one (trysound, shop, friend, whatever) and you had niggles with it, you might not appreciate that a significant update might change your view. Not saying this is or isn't true in Handz case, just a general point.

On topic with CineSamples, this is very true of them. Their libraries have changed a lot, usually for the better but not absolutely always. Like someone already said, the simple 1 velocity 1.0 patches of the solo horn and trumpet were really magical for certain parts - I still use the solo 1.0 Core horn in particular often in preference both to the later versions and the Pro alternative.

I think (not everyone agrees) that they got it right with CineStrings, with the proviso that I tweak the HQ to on - very important - and increase the dyanmic range. I think CineStrings was recorded and edited with the experience of the rest of the range in mind.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Mar 26, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> Surely its fair enough that if you've played with a library you don't own and you didn't care for it you might say so?



In my opinion, yes. One wouldn't perhaps put as much weight into an opinion based on a very limited usage/first impression as opposed to a long time user of said library, but it's a valid opinion nevertheless.

I love my CineBrass CORE/Pro library. And CinePerc CORE. They both sound gorgeous with the SONY scoring stage baked in. Highly recommended! :D


----------



## handz (Mar 26, 2014)

After all the hype about how great it is (well, as usually about every SF lib here lately) , I was dissapointed when I got a chance to finally play with it for a while - the fact that some percussions sound like they sounds - made me not feel happy about this lib. Im not native english speaker, dont know what is so strange about this...

Anyway - Spitfire - after running away from forums after critique for some time, now you are back and changed to agressive mode? Very nice... Still would like to know if you now will scan all people and treat them like this whenever they say something non-positive about any of your libs?
--------------

I Dont see a reason why could I not say my opinion on library even I dont personally own it. I think Percussions library is not so hard to test if you had a chance and immediatly know if you like the sound or not. I was interested in hearing a few percussions I use all the time, but did not found them to be big update from those I already own. Not happy with the sound of the lib. That is all. I found that some percussions from old EWQLSO are more useful having sound I like better for me. SF have many arcs, mic positions, but if you need simple drum hit or cymbal crash, I dont go for zillion samples, jsut the right big sound usually.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 26, 2014)

Handz, you advertise your soundcloud on here which has your real name. Nobody is screening you for information. SF, to me, seemed to check to make sure you had the updated version to make sure you were getting the best sound possible, as a courtesy to you. I don't think their intentions were to be aggressive but to help you out in case you weren't completely updated. Nothing more frustrating than someone bashing a library that they haven't updated. Also, given the realm of piracy, they may have been concerned for that as well and wanted to call you out on it. Not in good taste on their part making that public but retaliating by attacking back isn't necessarily the best route either. 

I am just someone sitting on the side lines calling it as I see it. So let us get back to the OP's original question posed in this thread.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 26, 2014)

G.E.,

If you absolutely love having a One Room template without fussing with Reverbs, then go for it. CineBrass is the only CineSeries I have and I aboslutely love it. They find a place in every piece I use that calls for brass. My personal take on Woodwind libraries is that they almost always have a low end build up that annoys me. Sony seems to have the biggest, with Air being second. BWW's build up isn't as bad but all these issues can be fixed with EQ. CineSample's simplistic approach to their articulations being playable versus keyswitched (yet having the single patches as well as KS patches) just works so well when playing in your lines. BWW's Artic Perf is a way to fix this but like all multi-scripts, you are doomed to one instance of Kontakt per instrument which eats up resources very quickly, especially with Orchestral Tool's libraries. 

With that said, you are getting a good discount on the bundle and you are getting the most used instruments and articulations in current film/game/trailer music. Once you have that setup, you can fill in the gaps with the pro libraries later or however you see fit.


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 26, 2014)

The Darris @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> Handz, you advertise your soundcloud on here which has your real name. Nobody is screening you for information. SF, to me, seemed to check to make sure you had the updated version to make sure you were getting the best sound possible, as a courtesy to you. I don't think their intentions were to be aggressive but to help you out in case you weren't completely updated. Nothing more frustrating than someone bashing a library that they haven't updated. Also, given the realm of piracy, they may have been concerned for that as well and wanted to call you out on it. Not in good taste on their part making that public but retaliating by attacking back isn't necessarily the best route either.
> 
> I am just someone sitting on the side lines calling it as I see it. So let us get back to the OP's original question posed in this thread.



+1


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 27, 2014)

You'd be amazed.

We regularly get support requests from people admitting they haven't bought our products asking if they can have the latest update anyway.


----------



## emid (Mar 27, 2014)

Poor Cinesample thread....


----------



## dhlkid (Mar 27, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> You'd be amazed.
> 
> We regularly get support requests from people admitting they haven't bought our products asking if they can have the latest update anyway.



How can they request something like this? No brain!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Mar 27, 2014)

dhlkid @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> Synesthesia @ Thu Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be amazed.
> ...



I work in support - I think everyone should work in support at least once in their lives just to see how stupid so many people can be.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 27, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> I work in support - I think everyone should work in support at least once in their lives just to see how stupid so many people can be.


Or the benefit office. :lol: 

D


----------



## G.E. (Mar 27, 2014)

> I work in support - I think everyone should work in support at least once in their lives just to see how stupid so many people can be.



I would rather not. :lol:
I don't have that kind of superhuman patience unfortunately.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 27, 2014)

ALL OPINIONS ARE VALID,Paul.

If you have owned a library and played it for a month or you simply got your hands on it for a bit, opinion on the library is equally valid.

If you played clarinet in a good orchestra for 10 years or simply listened to recordings of a clarinet, your opinion on a sampled clarinet, equally valid.

If you have a Master's degree in music composition or you cannot spell counterpoint, equally valid.

Why do so many simply fail to grasp this obvious truth?

_(Jay exits to purchase a gun and shoot himself in the head.)_


----------



## Casey Edwards (Mar 27, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> You'd be amazed.
> 
> We regularly get support requests from people admitting they haven't bought our products asking if they can have the latest update anyway.



I thought Spitfire found the magical components to avoiding piracy because I never saw them around. After this thread I checked and I'm saddened by what I see. Sorry guys!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh not AGAIN.

How is it that a thread on CineSamples Core has become one about whether or not a forum member has pirated Spitfire sounds... oh ok so no he hasn't, but he probably hasn't played with it for long enough to warrant being allowed to make a passing comment about them and by the way he might not be conservatoire trained?

_(Guy borrows Jay's now owner-less gun and shoots himself in the head)_


----------



## The Darris (Mar 27, 2014)

_(Chris stumbles onto the double suicide scene of Jay and Guy and picks up the gun. He notices that one bullet is left, but suddenly the cops rush in and put him under arrest for a double murder. 

Month later, Chris is sitting in the witness stand testifying to his accused crime, "I swear, I was just trying to talk about CineSamples Core bundle. They were dead when I got there ::tears fall:: I swear!! I just wanted to give my opinion!!!! Oh Why!!!!!"

After he was sentenced to life in prison, he soon hung himself in his cell. His note read, "Dear G.E, I am sorry your thread got so off topic. I hope you find what you are looking for in a good sample library. -Chris")_


----------



## G.E. (Mar 27, 2014)

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/22286214.jpg (http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/ ... 286214.jpg)

By the way,how do you use the embedded image tag on this forum ? :lol:
I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 27, 2014)

Hysterically funny!!!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Mar 27, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> Oh not AGAIN.
> 
> How is it that a thread on CineSamples Core has become one about whether or not a forum member has pirated Spitfire sounds... oh ok so no he hasn't, but he probably hasn't played with it for long enough to warrant being allowed to make a passing comment about them and by the way he might not be conservatoire trained?
> 
> _(Guy borrows Jay's now owner-less gun and shoots himself in the head)_



This isn't aimed at you, but more of a general point, but 'conservatoire trained' doesn't mean as much as people think it does tbh.

I've learned more by my own personal score study than I learned at my conservatoire :/


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 27, 2014)

I think this an opportune moment to mention how jolly unfair it is that one can't bequeath one's sample libraries to others in one's will.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 27, 2014)

triple


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 27, 2014)

double


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 27, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> ALL OPINIONS ARE VALID,Paul.
> 
> If you have owned a library and played it for a month or you simply got your hands on it for a bit, opinion on the library is equally valid.
> 
> ...


You mean after boring us for years with your BS about the differing value of opinions, depending on who you are, how many prizes you've won, etc...now you're preaching for the other side? >8o


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 27, 2014)

Seriously? You did not get that my remark was sarcastic? I meant the opposite.

If you simply played with a library that you don't own for a short time your opinion of that library is as useful as teats on a boar,


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Mar 27, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Wed Mar 26 said:


> Synesthesia @ Tue Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > handz @ Tue Mar 25 said:
> ...



Hahaha


----------



## TimCox (Mar 28, 2014)

I tell myself not to get on VI, every week I know it's a bad choice.

Yet here I am with my wallet magically in my hand... :lol: 

All jokes aside, I have Cinebrass Core and Pro as well as Cinewinds Core and I love them. You really do have to spend a couple hours to get the feel for them though!

I'm seriously considering Cinestrings or Cineperc, I love the sound of the other libraries and having them all from the same studio is a plus for me.


----------

